# Browning Gold Hunter



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Any thoughts on this gun?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Looks like a shotgun. Iv had only good experiences with browning shotugns...well, besides the recoil that it. But im not sure how they are in their new production stuff.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

This one is in 20 so recoil shouldn't be a problem and I understand its about 10 years old. Glad to hear a good report.


----------



## hoagie (Jan 12, 2005)

I had nothing but problems with my Browning Gold 12 gauge. It is possible I had a lemon but I know of a few more folks that sold there Browning Golds also. I ended up buying a 3 1/2 inch wingmaster pump in the middle of the hunting season this year.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Now I have two positives (trooper and gunblast.com) and one negative. Anyone else have one of these guns?


----------



## Booche (Sep 14, 2003)

I have the Browning in both the 20 and a 3.5" twelve. No issues myself but know a couple guys who had planty of problems with the 12. The Browning would likely be fine, but the best advice I can give you is to buy a Beretta. Even the older autos function flawlessly. The newer 391's are a dream to shoot. Unlike the Browning, the Beretta stock is adjustable. It can easily be set up to fit just about anyone. Just point and shoot.


----------



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

I have a Gold Hunter 12 gauge 3 inch which I gave to my son and bought a Beretta 391 for stock adjustability. The Gold's compensator piston really carbons up the magazine tube. You should clean it with a Scotchbright pad every night of a hunt to eliminate a jam risk. Also we just added the Sure-Cycle piston to the Gold....wow it is a whole new gun. Very agressive bolt return. I would highly recommend this conversion on any auto. After I saw the quality and function, I added it to my 391 also. If the cleaning issue doesn't scare you I would pick the gun that feels right. I like the oversize safety button on the Gold.


----------



## Brian (Nov 7, 2005)

I was just wondering if any one else has had a wood forarm on a Browning gold crack when they shoot slugs. Mine has cracked twice now. Each time afterrunning about ten slugs througn it.


----------



## Don68 (Nov 22, 2005)

I own a super gold deer hunter myself and i am curently having problems with slow cycling. Also gun jams after ejecting empty shell and cycling a new shell into the chamber on occasion. Any help on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Browning Hater (Dec 6, 2005)

hoagie said:


> I had nothing but problems with my Browning Gold 12 gauge. It is possible I had a lemon but I know of a few more folks that sold there Browning Golds also. I ended up buying a 3 1/2 inch wingmaster pump in the middle of the hunting season this year.


I bought my wife a ladies gold sporting for her to shoot sporting clays with. I never worked from day one. I kept sending it back to Browning as they requested. They finally agreed to give her a new gun. Then after 5 weeks of waiting I checked on the gun. The company mind you even sent me a tag to ship the gun and marked it replace this gun, well guess what after 5 weeks they said they were just going to try to fix the old one again. Browning was totally dishonest. Every Browning gold I have seen sence has been a jammer just as the one I bought was.


----------

